# Those with Pictures in their Signature - Please Read



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm seeing more and more long banners in signatures lately, so I feel I need to address them.

For starters, I would prefer it if ALL pictures in the forum be 500 pixels in width or less. Those longer will stretch the forum out and those with smaller monitor resolutions will have some quirks when browsing the forum.

Also, please try to keep your pictures under 30 KB if possible. Here's a scenario...if someone has a 40KB picture and they post up 5 times in one thread...than that picture is loaded 5 times * 40KB = 200 KB. That's not including if someone else has a picture of the same size and so on and so on. Those on dial-up are severely affected by this.

I greatly appreciate everyone's patience and understanding. Those pictures not in compliance by the weekend will be removed.

Thanks!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Ah Chris I had an awesome one planned!! I even stopped the patrol yesterday to take a picture as we crossed the Tigris!!!!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Mine is down! Diver worked so hard on it! :lol:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

hahaha poor diver, he did/was doing like 5 of them....mine was on the way!!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

He should have just pm-ed diver because it is not our fault that we all asked him to make us one. All that hard work for nothing eh?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If you want to use them fine...jusssssst trim them down a little bit. 

Thanks!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

You guys and your signatures are all gay anyways. Maybe you could get Hollister logos in them too.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

You are just Jelous Diver doesn't like you enough to make you one. Maybe if you paid $10 to get into the supporting memebers forum you would be able to see all that is going on! 8)


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

I want to put a picture of me with the biggest, bestest, prettiest, drake widgeon you'll ever see, but I don't know how to downsize the picture I have. Any software needed to do this?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

My bad Chris dd:


----------

